# After effects + Premiere pro CS5 HDQ



## Tena (23. Mai 2011)

*Hallo zusammen,*
Ich habe ein Problem, mit der Ausgabe-Qualität von Material, welches ich von _After Effects_ in _Premiere Pro_ importiert und anschließend dort in ein verlustfreies Format (.avi) exportiert habe.

*Zunächst mein Arbeitsbereich:*
Ich arbeite mit _Windows 7_ und der kompletten _CS5 Suite_.  Mein System sollte kein Problem mit der Verabrbeitung der erforderlichen Daten haben.

*Genaueres zu meinem Problem:*
Ich habe zunächst vor eine _After Effects_ Komposition, in der zum größten Teil Text verwendet wird, in einem Projekt zu speichern, und möglichst verlustfrei in _Premiere Pro_, zu dem Rest meines Videos zu importieren.
Die Qualität der Komposition ist einwandfrei, wenn ich sie über _After Effects_ exportiere.
Importiere ich allerdings das _After Effects_ - Projekt - oder alternativ die von _After Effects _exportierte Datei in _Premiere Pro_, ändert sich die Qualität der Komposition sehr ins Negative.

Selbst bei .avi Export von _Premiere Pro_ erhalte ich nur eine unscharfe und schwammige Qualität. Die Voreinstellung der Sequenz in _Premiere_ habe ich auf HDTV gestellt und auch schon einige andere Formate probiert, die keine Änderung bewirkt haben.

*Mein Ziel:*
Mein Ziel ist es, die scharfe Vektor-Grafik von _After Effects_ in nahezu der selben Qualität in _Premiere Pro_ einzufügen und dort nach dem Export ein scharfes Ergebnis zu haben.

Habt ihr Ideen oder konkrete Lösungsvorschläge?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Beste Grüße Tena


----------



## User123 (29. Mai 2011)

Ist die Vorschauqualität auf "Höchste Qualität" gestellt?


----------



## Another (2. Juni 2011)

Wenn das so ist...



Tena hat gesagt.:


> Selbst bei .avi Export von _Premiere Pro_ erhalte ich nur eine unscharfe und schwammige Qualität. Die Voreinstellung der Sequenz in _Premiere_ habe ich auf HDTV gestellt und auch schon einige andere Formate probiert, die keine Änderung bewirkt haben.



...findet ja wohl irgendwo eine Kompression statt. Eine .avi kann alles beherbergen. Also komprimierst du die Datei (Codec/Einstellungen?) oder spielst du sie unkompriert aus?


----------

